# Black Hole Giant rod in action for giant in Cape Cod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Enjoy this video which was taken in Cape Cod on Oct 13, 2010.

We tested 6 different Black Hole rods for giant in 600 lb - 1000 lb on 8 different trips to Prince Edward Island, Canada in three years. 
This prototype Black Hole Giant rod is the result of our testings. 
We teestd rods from 4'8" to 7'0" rods with soft tip as well as stiff tip.
While shorter rod has more leverage in favor of fisherman, we found we could fight comfortably while give enough pressure by using rods upto 6'. 7'0" rod was simply too long for standup for giant. After discussing with Capt in P.E.I. and fishermen who fought giant, 5'4" - 5'6" are optimum length for giant standup fishing.

When I bend the Black Hole Giant rod, I felt the tip section might be a little soft. But after observing the fight, I changed my mind. 
If you have stiff tip of a blank, you can not make softer tip, but you can make stiffer tip if you have soft tip by cutting a few inches from the tip of a blank.

The next test will be whether the blank is good for trolling for tuna or marlin or it needs any modification for trolling


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice Kil.


----------

